# XBOX 360 - Does it work in UAE?



## Andyp23

I am moving to Dubai and while I am looking forward to the nightlife etc I still want to take my UK bought XBOX 360 with me but am not sure if it will work out there. Does anyone know?


----------



## mazdaRX8

I dunno what format they use, and what voltage they use in the UK but when I bought my xbox from the states, i signed one hell of a pain in the ass.

I had to first buy ANOTHER power adapter (220v)
I have to buy NTSC games (US is NTSC), and all the games they sell in the "retail giants" here are PAL.

BUT I got Xbox live now, GTA4, planning on COD4, etc etc... so yes make sure you are ok with the above and you are SET.


----------



## 54248

I thought GTA4 and COD4 were banned in Dubai. I couldn't find them anywhere and when I asked everyone said they were banned.


----------



## bubble_boy

They are, but you can find then in al safa... 

As for the question . Your xbox should be fine. I brought my ps3 over from SA, and we have the same ps3 and xbox as you guys do. You might have to change the plug, but I don't really know what you use in GB.


----------



## Andyp23

Thanks for the answers. I think the XBOX from the UK is PAL version anyway so thats good. I already have COD4 and GTA but its a bit of a ****** that some games are not sold due to sensorship - I am guessing COD4 isn't as it does involve Islamic references. The new COD5 is back to WWII to it should be on sale out there.......i hope!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Andyp23 said:


> Thanks for the answers. I think the XBOX from the UK is PAL version anyway so thats good. I already have COD4 and GTA but its a bit of a ****** that some games are not sold due to sensorship - I am guessing COD4 isn't as it does involve Islamic references. The new COD5 is back to WWII to it should be on sale out there.......i hope!


Everything electrical you have in the UK will work here without having to change plugs or buy adaptors. 

TV is PAL and the plugs and voltage are UK rated too.

My Iron, computers Ipod and phone chargers work with no problem.

HTH


----------



## Maz25

Andyp23 said:


> Thanks for the answers. I think the XBOX from the UK is PAL version anyway so thats good. I already have COD4 and GTA but its a bit of a ****** that some games are not sold due to sensorship - I am guessing COD4 isn't as it does involve Islamic references. The new COD5 is back to WWII to it should be on sale out there.......i hope!



Dubai is not as prim and proper as it would like the world to think!! The games might be banned but that doesn't mean you cannot buy them! It seems that where there's a will, there's definitely a way! I left my pirated DVDs in the UK only to find that you can buy them here!!!!


----------



## lxclifford2112

*Xbox and all it entails.*

Hi,
We are thinking of relocating to Dubai from England with my husbands job. Needless to say, the most important thing to get sorted for our teenage son are issues with his Xbox 360. Will his UK 360 work in Dubai, will games purchased in Dubai work on his UK 360, and how does he get Xbox Live. I think we have solved the issues of the 360 working and the games from looking at previous messages and a call to Xbox, But, the big question he has is how did you manage to get XBox Live? He has been told you can't get Live in Dubai. 

Your help/advice may go some way to help make the move that bit more appealing!! 

Hope to hear from you soon. Many thanks. 

Lorna 



mazdaRX8 said:


> I dunno what format they use, and what voltage they use in the UK but when I bought my xbox from the states, i signed one hell of a pain in the ass.
> 
> I had to first buy ANOTHER power adapter (220v)
> I have to buy NTSC games (US is NTSC), and all the games they sell in the "retail giants" here are PAL.
> 
> BUT I got Xbox live now, GTA4, planning on COD4, etc etc... so yes make sure you are ok with the above and you are SET.


----------



## stevieboy1980

we have brought our uk xbox 360 and nintendo wii out here...
they both WORK fine.
We brought games in a proper SHOP , PAL versions and they WORK fine...

My view, no worries with it all...

cant comment on the live side of things as never used live....., would sooner go to the pub


----------



## mcd1203

don't see why it wouldn't work. My husband brought our nintendo wii over from Canada and it works. Just needed the adapter.


----------



## marc

yeah COD4 was banned, but i kept mine in the machine on the way over hehe!

call of duty 5 is out as well here - not banned because its not offensive to Islam / Muslims, Iraq e.t.c as its set in World war 2. - looking at around 250 AED to buy, its great.


----------



## marc

yeah live is good out here as well, wireless or wired connection is good, slower then UK but still fine.

sometimes i get kicked because of the connection speed, and when hosting games, it messes up sometimes, apart from that its all goood.


----------



## Manj

marc said:


> yeah live is good out here as well, wireless or wired connection is good, slower then UK but still fine.
> 
> sometimes i get kicked because of the connection speed, and when hosting games, it messes up sometimes, apart from that its all goood.


Hi Marc, so there are no problems at all when connecting to xbox live from the UAE? On the Xbox website it doesnt list the UAE as a country where Xbox Live is available, so I have held off buying one until now.

I'd wanna be sure cos the main reason I'm buying one is to play with some friends back home.


----------



## marc

No its fine, I connected to xbox live straight away, the connection is not as great, so i get kicked from a few games , but 70% of the time its fine.


----------



## sunflower68

My husband bought xbox live for my daughter from Virgin and it is available from other shops too. I think the only thing he had to do was put a uk address in when signing up. It really wasn't difficult.
Our xbox 360 was from the uk and worked with no problems and no add ons or changes. A chipped xbox is also ok, but beware if you have other 'alterations' as the internet connection could be lost hence xbox live will not work. We keep the regular one for xbox live as it is! Hope this helps. Your son should be happy. Good luck with the move.


----------



## nidal77

Guys - I got a new Xbox in the US over Christmas and brought it over with me. I didn't expect to have any issues but sure enough I didn. I may have blown the adapter but I don't know because it doesnt do anything. 

Anyway, went to Virgin Megastore and bought a 240 volt power adapter. It worked for a few seconds and then I noticed that the cord burned right before it goes into the Brick!! The question is did this happen because of a fault in the adapter or could this have happened because the wattage on the bpower adapter is different from the wattage of the original power adapter? I know that the voltage is gonna be different so I don't think that is an issue? 

Any experiences with this from anyone here? 

Thanks


----------



## Dannysigma

UK XBox and PS3 work fine here, on and offline. Games are a bit more pricey though as there isn't much of a second hand market as in the UK (though some are available on souq.com and dubizzle). I tend to buy them from eBay and have them sent over (it might be worth setting up an eBay account as palces like Amazon and play.com either don't deliver out here or charge a fortune).


----------



## tierento

Anyone tried a PS3 from Australia? Can you buy locally purchased games/blu ray or are they region protected?


----------



## mrbig

tierento said:


> Anyone tried a PS3 from Australia? Can you buy locally purchased games/blu ray or are they region protected?


The ps3 and bluray are not region protected.
Only xbox, wii, and dvds are region protected.


----------



## mrbig

nidal77 said:


> Guys - I got a new Xbox in the US over Christmas and brought it over with me. I didn't expect to have any issues but sure enough I didn. I may have blown the adapter but I don't know because it doesnt do anything.
> 
> Anyway, went to Virgin Megastore and bought a 240 volt power adapter. It worked for a few seconds and then I noticed that the cord burned right before it goes into the Brick!! The question is did this happen because of a fault in the adapter or could this have happened because the wattage on the bpower adapter is different from the wattage of the original power adapter? I know that the voltage is gonna be different so I don't think that is an issue?
> 
> Any experiences with this from anyone here?
> 
> Thanks


The system itself is fine. You just need a new powercord converter box thing.
Check this ebay auction.
OFFICIAL XBOX 360 BRICK POWER SUPPLY + MAINS CABLE 175W on eBay (end time 06-Feb-10 17:44:44 GMT)

its the pal powersupply either 175w or 203w will be fine.


----------



## marc

Cod mw2 !!!!!!!!!!!! 

O
m
g
!
!


----------



## Dannysigma

marc said:


> Cod mw2 !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> O
> m
> g
> !
> !


Is it that good? Damn. Been holding off waiting for it to go down in price coz I'm a miserly *******.


----------



## marc

Mate, why do that to yourself? - i would pay double shop price for it.

SOOOOO good, the single player is over to quickly ( 5 hour completion time approx).

but xbox live... ohh my.. thats what its all about...


----------



## M123

My XBOX 360 works fine here out of the box (UK purchased).

I don't know about live, but what I do know is that if I use live, I will get banned pretty rapidly as my Xbox has been, er, enhanced.


----------



## mrbig

M123 said:


> My XBOX 360 works fine here out of the box (UK purchased).
> 
> I don't know about live, but what I do know is that if I use live, I will get banned pretty rapidly as my Xbox has been, er, enhanced.


As it should. ITs on the pal voltage system. The only ones that have a problem with voltage is I believe north america versions which are NTSC. I love enhancing my toys.


----------



## chlose

You can move xbox 360 be care fully and it is same work like Dubai.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

chlose said:


> You can move xbox 360 be care fully and it is same work like Dubai.


Holly cow, we got ourselves a winner.

Digging up a 14 month old topic to give an answer that has no link whatsoever to the initial question (years older) and not one once of correct english in it.










And I was there !!


----------

